# HARC Round #3 at Mike's Hobby Shop 03/14/11



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alrighty ladies, it's time for our first round of the year at Mike's, and you guys know we always have some of the biggest turn-outs up at Mike's! Weather looks great for this weekend with a high in the low 80's and not getting below about 60 at night, so the cold night racing is over for now, and the blazing hot day racing isn't hear yet.......doesn't get much better than this! So not excuses from anyone.....let's hit the 100 entry mark this time!!!

Let the trash-talk begin........................


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, please take a look at the Clinic to see what everyone would like covered this weekend.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

How to BEAT JASON BRANHAM!!!!


jbranham50 said:


> Also, please take a look at the Clinic to see what everyone would like covered this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

JB are you doing the clinic this weekend?

Motor tuning would be a good topic because the weather is about to start really changing and all these guys that have that "winter" tune still on their motors are going to be way off LOL!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Wish I could come, but its spring break and the fam and I are out of town.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> How to BEAT JASON BRANHAM!!!!


I will settle for "how to beat Jake". We can work on JB next month.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Motor tuning would be a good topic because the weather is about to start really changing and all these guys that have that "winter" tune still on their motors are going to be way off LOL!


I nominate Mike Garrett to host that class, he's been very helpful in giving advice to me on tuning,...still haven't figured where to put the rice that he told me get.:cheers:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm Ready!

If JB cannot do the clinic, I'd be glad to.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

your gonna be busy trying to figure out how to beat me in short course!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Did I read that right!?!? 

Marcus is going to grace us with his presence!?!?


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> your gonna be busy trying to figure out how to beat me in short course!!


You better figure out how to pop his tires or something....cause he's working everybody over! Lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

hell yeah! i got an OFNA from collier, hopefully i can get it all together and not have to mess with too much. it will be great to just RACE!


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a great attitude Marcus!!! Lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Mantisworx said:


> hell yeah! i got an OFNA from collier, hopefully i can get it all together and not have to mess with too much. it will be great to just RACE!


This should be fun!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> I'm Ready!
> 
> If JB cannot do the clinic, I'd be glad to.


 I vote for smiley he is prob the best motor tuner i know.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so anxious to get my "new" ride... Motor is ready though.. Hopefully my 811 is in tomorrow!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I see a marathon build in your future...lol.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree!!! But someone is will ve getting it ready for me while im at work this week..hehe And I will win most posts for the month..lol


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

If it's gonna be a tuning class I vote that they use my buggys p5 for the tuning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I AGREE!!! Smiley on motor tuning!! No one tunes better!

Next month: How to take out Larry Rollins - instructed by Phil.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> I AGREE!!! Smiley on motor tuning!! No one tunes better!
> 
> Next month: How to take out Larry Rollins - instructed by Phil.


bwahahaha...:work::work::headknock:work:


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Then the following month we could get Dee Ross to do a class on setups..

Make sure you bring his Blank Setup Sheet with you!!!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I 2nd hogsters vote!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahaha! That's funny Jason!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> hell yeah! i got an OFNA from collier, hopefully i can get it all together and not have to mess with too much. it will be great to just RACE!


Definately something to be said for "Just Racing" I am looking forward to the exact same thing.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> Then the following month we could get Dee Ross to do a class on setups..
> 
> Make sure you bring his Blank Setup Sheet with you!!!


Oh NO!!!!!!!! **** Jason !!!!! Hilarious!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

DAM, thats freakin HALARIOUS!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jasoncb said:


> Then the following month we could get Dee Ross to do a class on setups..
> 
> Make sure you bring his Blank Setup Sheet with you!!!


HAHA! That's awesome!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Smiley said:


> I'm Ready!
> 
> If JB cannot do the clinic, I'd be glad to.


Smiley, You're more than welcome to do the clinic. It seems like motor tunning is what the masses want so get to it!

Can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok let's vote by a show of hands. All those in favor of hogsters buggy being used for the tuning demo raise your hand. Ok that's 60 votes for. All those opposed 1, lol skillet put your hand down.

Ok fair is fair we voted.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll vote for ya Rob


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds good Jason. See everybody this saturday!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Rob get a new motor that is not warn out.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I wish I could for the truggy. The buggy motor is good with only about a 1.5 to 2 gallons on it and still has really good pinch and compression. For now I'll just run what I have and try to keep it running in the truggy. It should be good for the qualifiers hopefully anyway. Maybe I'll try to crank up my old red head alpha and put the nova carb on it. I think it still runs but the front bearing was leaking pretty bad, hey I can take my green head bearing and put on the red right?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> Rob get a new motor that is not warn out.


I'll translate!

Rob, GO get a new one now. 
Don't wait just GO now. 
If you hurry you can GO and get it and have it ready to GO before Saturday.

Make sure to GO to the bathroom before you leave, it's a long drive.
And make sure you always wash your hands after you GO!

Can I get a sponsorship now?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I would expect they are both the same. Go buy a TKO ceramic from LHS. They are only $15 and it is brand new vs. half worn out. I take back my vote if your motor is worn out or leaking. They can't be tuned.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ducatibilt said:


> I'll translate!
> 
> Rob, GO get a new one now.
> Don't wait just GO now.
> ...


 LOL. Mark you have to at least give him a glow plug or something for that.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny stuff on this thread...............


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> I would expect they are both the same. Go buy a TKO ceramic from LHS. They are only $15 and it is brand new vs. half worn out. I take back my vote if your motor is worn out or leaking. They can't be tuned.


Sorry the voting is over! The leaky bearing is the alpha sitting in the box. The buggy has a new nova p5 xlt, that's the one to be used for tuning demo.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Sorry the voting is over! The leaky bearing is the alpha sitting in the box. The buggy has a new nova p5 xlt, that's the one to be used for tuning demo.


Wait a minute! Who should we be helping here?

The guy that is already super fast or that poor little kid that is stuck with a dad that has no clue what he's doing.:headknock

I vote for the kid with the clueless dad!

And by the way Smiley, he also happens to drive a Hot Bodies!

WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ducatibilt said:


> WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You don't need help tuning.....looks like Tiger Blood runs in your family


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG!lol Yea I have to vote for little Dane for sure now! But you have to consider your relationship with your son. It could be devistating to your relationship if his car was tuned right by someone else this weekend. So now his expectation for future races is a good tuned motor, but dad why did you tune it that way, I keep flaming out or it's not fast on the straight, or I have to refuel every 5 minutes. Now he's not talking to dad anymore and now hanging out with smiley or who ever knows what there doing. Just saying... Hey my vote is still for Dane!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

On a side note, if anyone ever needs help with motor tuning, I will be glad to help. Even though I run electric now, I can still tune a motor! My motors NEVER flamed out unless there was a blown plug or they were losing compression, always had plenty of power, and good run-time.

I'm gonna get me a nitro again one of these days.........maybe when my time frees up a little.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm ready for some SKillet... Maybe some Monkey and Rob...:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Dane's mill has never flamed and has way too much nuts on the other hand from what I remember Rob's would flameout on a regular,...Rob your it!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it the weekend yet? The new layout was fun, can't wait to race on it again.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm ready... Got a 8gallon plus repinch 3gallon motor thats ready for a ******* tune...


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

My 811 is almost done...good thing is, I'll be able to run a little everyday this week! I'm gonna need it! Havent run since round 1!!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like i might get to come and race. time to kick dericks butt.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> looks like i might get to come and race. time to kick dericks butt.


Derick said he plays with throttle just enough to beat you every week.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How late is the track open Friday?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

jep527 said:


> looks like i might get to come and race. time to kick dericks butt.


You can kick Derick's but all you want. I am taking you both down.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

we will keep the track open until about 9 pm friday night.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> You can kick Derick's but all you want. I am taking you both down.


E-buggy should be interesting......Hope you bring your A-game suckas!

let the smack talk continue!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Wily you should stick to SC smack talk. If I were you I would not say anything about ebuggy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah, you guys can trade paint all you want and I'll just drive right around you!

Should have my new SC put together by the next race, so look out!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CV, which SC you going with. 

I may swap to AE next month...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Losi for sure..........it's the closest to an 1/8 buggy. I have problems switching back/forth between the Slash or Ofna and then going to the Buggy. I either try to over-drive the SC like it's a buggy, or under-drive the buggy like it's a SC. Hoping the Losi will let me close that gap in differences and do better with BOTH classes throughout the day.

I've got the transponder, ESC, Motor, batteries, and servo.....just trying to scrape enough cash together for another KO receiver and the SC truck without having to put anything on my "RC" credit card.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ouch!


mmorrow said:


> Wily you should stick to SC smack talk. If I were you I would not say anything about ebuggy.


Ouch!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have to work, or i would be out there swapping paint with you guys. im still trying to get off, but it doesnt look good


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> i have to work, or i would be out there swapping paint with you guys. im still trying to get off, but it doesnt look good


Man, I got something for you this weekend too! Guess I'll just have to whoop you next time.

Just tell your boss you have explosive diarrhea and come race! That's what Jerry is doing...


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> You can kick Derick's but all you want. I am taking you both down.


 bring it darren and yes i have diarrhea


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

CV I have a spare KR-408S Micro Receiver, come by take a look if you like.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

jep527 said:


> bring it darren and yes i have diarrhea


You better wear a Depends 'cause your gonna shot when I lap you the 2nd time in qualifying. HaHa


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> CV I have a spare KR-408S Micro Receiver, come by take a look if you like.


Rubine, I run a Eurus and a KR-409S. Will I have to switch some kind of band every time I want to switch to a 408 or a 407 RX?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Man, I got something for you this weekend too! Guess I'll just have to whoop you next time.
> 
> Just tell your boss you have explosive diarrhea and come race! That's what Jerry is doing...


 well save wha you got, i will get it from you at the next swagger. im still trying to work my magic, and get off.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Dane's mill has never flamed and has way too much nuts on the other hand from what I remember Rob's would flameout on a regular,...Rob your it!


Good point Rubine.

Rob, since your so FLAMING they can use your engine!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Whats the new start time for harc races? My last one was in sept. and I know the start time got moved up.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> Good point Rubine.
> 
> Rob, since your so FLAMING they can use your engine!


Lol
Ok cv may have to monitoring this thread and deleting post. You need to buy a buggy or truggy with a nitro engine for you "Damon" to race. That's it I'm calling you out, bring it you have 2 days, don't be scared. GO now while you still have time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

mofreaka said:


> Whats the new start time for harc races? My last one was in sept. and I know the start time got moved up.


New start time is 1PM, and the track will shut down around noon.

Did you get that buggy?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the time. Yeah I pick it up tonite, might not get a chance to test it out til the weekend tho. Gotta get some teeth yanked out tomm. Ouch!!! And ill probably only have 1 battery and kit tires, but long qualifiers and some drifting will help me out lol. Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to it. We're gonna have another new e-buggy convert this round.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

going to be a blast going to kick some butt rusty darren derick just to name a few lol trying some new things my son will be racing too


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

jep527 said:


> going to be a blast going to kick some butt rusty darren derick just to name a few lol trying some new things my son will be racing too


I've got some suggestions for new things you can try. Most of them can't be printed here but why not try winning a race? Or even just lead a lap? Trust me, it'll open up a whole new world for you. :work::work:


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah rusty when you want to talk smack come race with the big boys in expert the only reason you can led a lap is you race with the kids. just saying sportsman?:rotfl:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

jep527 said:


> oh yeah rusty when you want to talk smack come race with the big boys in expert the only reason you can led a lap is you race with the kids. just saying sportsman?:rotfl:


Oh, I see. You really think you're an expert driver. I thought the signup process at the track was a little too complicated for you and you were accidentally signing up for the wrong class! I had actually considered offering to help you out with getting signed up correctly. I know you have limited skills in the whole "thinking things through" area.

I do want to thank you sincerely for one thing though. When I do switch classes it's comforting to know that there is going to be at least one guy waiting for me that I KNOW I can just beat on like a drum and not even break a sweat doing it!

See you tomorrow sucka! :work:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Heading out this afternoon for some practice. Hopefully that will make up for missing the RC Pro.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

NICE comeback Rusty! I thought he had you there for a minute!

See ya'll tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> NICE comeback Rusty! I thought he had you there for a minute!
> 
> See ya'll tonight/tomorrow.


Smack-talking about Jerry is one of life's little pleasures for me. Although sometimes it is like shooting fish in a barrel.

Looking forward to tomorrow. I think we're gonna have a great turnout and the weather's looking good. Bring it boys!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody tried these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200587179955&category=34056&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Just realized today that my batteries are shot and decided to order a few just to try before I pop off $300+ for a pair of batteries that fit the Mugen ECO tray.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Hobbyking has a USA warehouse now Courtney. The prices are a few bucks higher than HK but the shipping is way lower and way faster.

Also, I've read on other forums where reps from both Novak & Castle have said that higher C ratings are easier on the speed control. If I understood correctly, they were saying that if your trigger finger is calling for more amperage than the battery can deliver, it's the esc that gets hammered.

I'm still new to all the e-stuff so I've got no idea how legit that info is other than it did come from manuf. reps and not just some random guys.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like they don't have that new 5000 in stock now, and not yet stocked at all in the US warehouse.

Courtney, I've been using these 4500mah 30C hardcase packs for a long time and had good luck with them. I'm sure the 5000mah are no different. Come see me tomorrow if you want to try one or test for fitment. According to HK, the 5000 pack is only 1mm different than the ones I have, so it should give you a pretty good idea.

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14983


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Steven, Willy is having pretty decent luck with these in the 2S version as well, so I figured it might be worth the try. I've had Turnigy before and had a bad experience......with everyone running them, thought I might give them one more shot.

Rusty, Nick and I were discussing the price of those eBay ones I linked and the Hobby City price.........they don't sell those in their USA warehouse so you have to back-order them from HK. With shipping, it was going to be $80 for two of them, and then wait 3-4 weeks for them to get there. For $102 I got a set from a USA seller, will have a Deans connector already installed, will get here in 3-5 days, and will be bench tested before they leave the seller........worth the extra $22 for me.

I'm a little leery of the 20C rating, but I've been running the Thunder Power batteries with a 20C rating for a while now and am more than happy with the punch they delivered. Hoping these will be similar.....

Also, I'm not a "pull the leeever" kind of guy when I'm driving......my throttle pretty much only gets pulled all the way on the straights and no-where else.

For me, it came down to either:
A) $350 pair of batteries
B) $100 pair of batteries + Losi SC

In the end I took the risk and went with option B.............now watch my car probably catch on fire LOL.


----------



## Rob D (Feb 22, 2011)

what time does the race start?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I believe 1:00pm


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

will the track be open for practice sunday? and if so what time?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Race day! Wooooohooooooo!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

110 Entries out here guys! Racing is awesome today!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wish I could have made it 111 LOL. Just got back to the house a little while ago. Next month!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Fun race day, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

it was great, the track was in SUPERB shape! Even with those money hungry satanic triples, got me for a shock tower, four driveshafts and a gearbox!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

WOW!!! Is all i can say. Thank you to everyone that came out, we had a blast this weekend having you. 111 entries is awsome, and we cant wait for the next one. 

But at the next one the track will be 50 feet longer!!!!!!!!!

Thank you CT i mean CV! lol


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

it was a great race but that triple dose not like stock aluminum chassis.
and that track was really hard packes and dry.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Z-Man. said:


> it was a great race but that triple dose not like stock aluminum chassis.
> and that track was really hard packes and dry.


What kind of damage did it do? I went into it once (had a little help from a fellow racer) an it was an UGLY crash but nothing broke and I even ended up wheels down and drove away from it. I'm glad the catch fence is there, without it somebody would have gotten their head taken off by now!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time and saw some great racing. Glad I kept my smack talk to just Derrik and Jerry as those are about the only guys I was able to beat. Did have a ton of fun battling it out in the B-Main with Derrik and Reavis. Starting to gid the feel of the electric. I think I drove better than I ever did at Mike's in my nitro.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Z-Man. said:


> it was a great race but that triple dose not like stock aluminum chassis.
> and that track was really hard packes and dry.


Dry hard packed clay is the norm these days just about every track you see has similar dirt..I thought the track was AWESOME the mikes crew did a great job making sure the track was 100% for the race..:cheers:

And I'm not trying to sound like a salesman but this Serpent car is by far the best 1/8th i have ever owned..It's really starting to come around my only regret is not getting one sooner..lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Awesome race! Everything went very well despite having to fix the loop in the morning. But, The loop worked very well, Never missed any cars. I hope everyone learned something from the Tuning Clinic as well. Over 100 entries, Awesome!


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll say I had a great time despite all of my issues I was havin being pulled out of the air like king kong and all..... Eh oh well. Cat wait for the next one!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks again Smiley for doing that!

I'm SO impressed with where things are at right now! Do some of you guys remember when our goal was to hit the 50 entry mark!?!?!? I remember averaging around 40 entries, and now we're up to 92 entry average, and have broke well over 110 entries TWICE in the past 4 months! That's a 225% growth in only 4 years.......if this were a business, we'd be an investors wet dream LOL!

Knock-on-wood: with the addition of the track in Katy, I'm thinking our average will go up over 100 entries per race! I BELIEVE that every track that comes around brings in about 30 regular people that will go get cars or dust off the ones they have and start racing. Of those 30 people, if only 10 of those start racing our series with us, then we will be over the 100 entry average mark next year!

I'm working on some plans to keep things fresh and exciting for our 5th anniversary year next year, so be on the look out for more winnings, more excitement, and more fun!

Here are the results from the race last weekend. They printed out in a funky order and I don't have the lap time results. I've got a busy week in front of me, so give me some patience with getting the points tallied up. I'll commit to having them by the end of the week though.

Special thanks to all of you guys who participate and give valuable input/help on a regular basis........you all know who you are and you all know I thank you from the bottom of my heart. Huge thanks to all the tracks, track owners, race directors, and RC shops in town. Without these people, this simply wouldn't work!

Again, great times guys, and hopefully many more to come!


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

I had a great time this past weekend! Thanks to the track crew and Courtney for giving us a fun smooth race day! Definately can't wait for the next one!


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

Had a great time racing! Thanks to everyone who out the race together and and to the haglers for helpin me out with tires. Thanks guys!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks CV and Mike's Hobby Shop


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Had lots of fun, not much of a SC guy but I'm loving the new Losi SC...


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

First time ever racing RC! Had alot of fun! Trying to let the bug bite my son and hopefully get him into SC! Learned a bunch! Thanks Matt, Jason, and others that were more than willing to help with my setup. Hopefully I will be able to atleast finishe more than 1 race without something breaking, but I learned alot from it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are your points guys! Sorry for the delay......in the process of moving divisions and am busy tidying up my loose ends here at this office.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't like this. Derrik is ahead of me. Going to have to step it up a bit. Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Me neither.......he's gaining on me!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Truggy looks interesting! 6 points between 1st and 3rd.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh crud, wrong thread. These are from the River track, Swagger a couple of weeks back.


----------

